# Uber driver app can't be downloaded on iOS



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

I am not able to download the Uber driver app on my iPhone 6 running iOS 8. I restored my iPhone & am trying to get the app on my iPhone again.

I attached the error I get and have contacted Uber support & they claim this is a known issue & their "engineers are working on it"

I was wondering if anyone knew of any working link as this one currently isn't working: t.uber.com/driver-app

Why doesn't Uber just have the app on the app store like Lyft to avoid silly issues like this? I really hope I can get the app by Thanksgiving otherwise I might go out & pick up an unlocked Android that I intend to return.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You people should read your weekly emails from uber!
t.uber.com/iphone


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You people should read your weekly emails from uber!
> t.uber.com/iphone


Thanks! Worked perfectly 

I find it sad that the CS didn't have the answer I was looking for while you did...


----------



## lgc252 (Nov 10, 2015)

PASCAL O. - - - I just tried to dload the UBER-DRIVER app to my iPhone 6. No Luck ... no dload / no installation. Tried three times - no luck.

I drove for UBER for a year (2014), but just decided to dive again last night - so I didn't have access to any UBER emails .... thnx.

Larry C.


----------

